#  TO5U

## UA9AU

,    ?     7  14 . QSL via K9FY.

----------


## UA9AU

> . . QSL  ,   ...


! !   QSL- ,     DX!

----------


## furor

.  ,  QRZ.COM , ...  
   .

----------

